
Senators Demand Military Right to Lock Up Americans Anywhere - georgecmu
http://www.aclu.org/blog/national-security/senators-demand-military-lock-american-citizens-battlefield-they-define-being
======
muraiki
The submission of this from a day or two ago linked to a blog that was a bit
of a sketchy source, so it ended up going dead. The ACLU article is better and
clarifies that this does indeed apply to Americans:

Don’t be confused by anyone claiming that the indefinite detention legislation
does not apply to American citizens. It does. There is an exemption for
American citizens from the mandatory detention requirement (section 1032 of
the bill), but no exemption for American citizens from the authorization to
use the military to indefinitely detain people without charge or trial
(section 1013 of the bill). So, the result is that, under the bill, the
military has the power to indefinitely imprison American citizens, but it does
not have to use its power unless ordered to do so.

But you don’t have to believe us. Instead, read what one of the bill’s
sponsors, Sen. Lindsey Graham said about it on the Senate floor: “1031, the
statement of authority to detain, does apply to American citizens and it
designates the world as the battlefield, including the homeland.”

